# Question on CPT 99070 and HCPCS A4550



## pennylpalmer (Jun 25, 2012)

When billing for breast biopsies, we use CPT 99070 for our Mammotone Probe. I have been receiving requests for descriptions of 99070 in the past couple of weeks. Is anyone else having this issue? I have been trying to find any information on the use of 99070 but am not having much luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

